# What degree did you graduate with?



## IanT (Mar 26, 2010)

What degree (s) did you graduate with?? I hold a B.S. in psychology, But i was thinking of going back for either an MSW or a degree in acupuncture ...


----------



## donniej (Mar 26, 2010)

1 class shy of a Associates in liberal arts.  But I'm back in school (12 years later) now and hoping to get a BS in Chemical Engineering


----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 26, 2010)

I have a Bachelor Degree in Arts. I majored in sociology. I started as a science degree but I was a young single mum with 2 little kids and the workload was huge, so I dropped back to Arts. I always wanted to go back and do more though. I was thinking of doing a one year Diploma of Education so I can be a teacher.


----------



## dagmar88 (Mar 26, 2010)

:wink: I had to start working at 17, so I haven't been able to finish anything. 
Last week I started doing the 'succesful entrepeneur' course (includes business planning, management, customer service, sales skills, accounting, marketing, basically everything I'll need but taxes) and did pretty well on my first test last week...  
 Got an 8.5 (10 is highest)


----------



## agriffin (Mar 26, 2010)

I am 2 classes (currently taking) away from finishing my AAS in Web Production and Design!  I'm taking Algebra (ukkk!) and a Database Design class.  I'm on the 8 year (2 year) associates degree plan track.  Been married (at 19)...divorced (at 24)...still trucking along.  I had to FIGHT my ex about going to school even though I paid for it.  I'm glad I did.  I'm almost there though!!  

I don't think a degree is necessary in life to succeed but it's one of my personal goals that I HAVE to acheive.

I currently am a Web Designer for an embroidery magazine so I'm working in the field already and have a GREAT job!


----------



## agriffin (Mar 26, 2010)

donniej said:
			
		

> 1 class shy of a Associates in liberal arts.  But I'm back in school (12 years later) now and hoping to get a BS in Chemical Engineering



I can see that 

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Twilitr (Mar 26, 2010)

Starting my college journey (7 years later) for Criminal Justice with an emphasis is Forensic Science... my goal is to be a CSI person.


----------



## IanT (Mar 26, 2010)

yeah I agree I dont think a degree is necessary to be successful... in fact, some of the more successful people in the world never even got through highschool!

I always wished I was able to start a multi-billion dollar company before I got out of school but it never planned out...

Im really trying to decide between an MSW and a degree in acupuncture right now to add to my BS in psych. to make matters harder in the decision, I have found people online who have got BOTH an MSW and acupuncture degree .... so I think that is what I want to do...

This way I could do both sides of the mind/body dualism... I can do therapy on both the body and the mind.... I dream of opening my own spiritual retreat/plantation with gardens and classes/seminars/ daily meditations as well as things like hypnotherapy, past life regression, energy work, acupuncture, massage, yoga.... the works... There is a place in NY called "Pathways, spiritual center... Long Island NY" and I really want to open something thats like that... it would be sooooo cool!


I love reading what other people do though, its fun!!


----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 26, 2010)

I also agree that a degree isn't necessary to be successful in life.
I had my son when I was 17, and was met with a lot of "oh you'll never amount to anything, you've ruined your life". So I thought "well I'll show them". I'm stubborn like that. 
Having said that, having a degree has helped me gain some of the jobs that I've had in the past, not that I've used my actual knowledge for that position. I think some employers think it makes their business/organisation seem more credible if they have tertiary educated employees.
When I worked in  (un)employment services I was amazed by the amount of "eternal students", mostly men, but some women too, who just study one degree after another with no intention of ever going out into the work force to use any of the qualifications that they have gained. I had one client who was in his 50's, who had been studying at uni since he left school and he had 7 or 8 degrees and was studying for his PhD in political science or something but he had never worked a day in his life. Not one.


----------



## Mandarin (Mar 27, 2010)

I hold a B.S. in psychology. It took me 8 years to get this degree while working full time and going to college part time. I wanted to go on, but I married my long time boyfriend and had a family. Being a mommy took up all of my time. Now, I just do not want to go back to school.  I am very happy with my life.


----------



## polarbearforge (Mar 27, 2010)

I have a BS in computer science (I was 1 1/2 semesters away from finishing a degree in electrical engineering when I switched to computer science) and an AA in machine tool technology.  At times I've thought about going back for more alphabet soup (I really like learning) but between time constraints and it not really helping me out at work, I haven't.

Jamie


----------



## DopeSoap (Mar 28, 2010)

I am 2 semesters from getting my BS in Media Arts & Technology with a concentration in video game design from Michigan State University! I am so glad to almost be done and that I finally found a degree in a field that I love and that is booming. 

I am an unconventional student. Graduated high school early, went to college for two years, partied too much and dropped out with a 1.3 GPA. 8 years later after working as a cook/bartender/manager in every restaurant you have ever been to I decided to go back to school. I had to pay for everything "out of pocket" for a little over a year until I managed to raise my GPA high enough to get financial aid. I repeated a ton of courses to get up to speed and am so glad I did. (5 math courses... EEEEKKKK!) 

On a side note, I also have had 8 history courses in the last 3 years... weird, but they all count towards my degree.

*** To anyone age 25 or older who is thinking about going back to school:
DO IT! Apply for financial aid at fafsa.gov and get to it. If you are 25 or older you get a TON of financial aid. I literally make make going to school at this point. I get something like 12 grand a year in money I never have to pay back that I use to eat, live, and buy supplies. It's worth the work. the 12 grand is free money I get AFTER my tuition has been paid, FOR FREE. U can also take loans if you need them but I have not.


----------



## bodybym (Mar 28, 2010)

I have a BS in Recreation with an emphasis in Recreation Therapy. For working in Health Care doing what I do a degree is a MUST, and in some places they won't even look at you if you don't have a masters.

That said, my BIL did 1 semester in college, works for Cisco and makes more than my husband and I put together (and hubby has a Ph.D) - so, needed a degree is all a matter of what industry you work in and the breaks you get along the way.


----------



## Half Caper Farm (Apr 2, 2010)

I have a BA in English  - now I raise goats and rabbits, and drive a school bus!


----------

